# Rudys bbq green chilli stew



## great white fisherman

Some of the rudys bbq places have the best darn green chilli stew I have ever tasted. Has smoked pork in it. Does anyone have there receipe or have a good one for green chilli stew. It had pork, potatos, slivered carrotts. tomatos, and I don,t know what all else. Not all Rudys has it. Dang it is good.


----------



## speckle-catcher

try this one:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=76023&postcount=3


----------



## great white fisherman

Thanks speckle-catcher, I just sent you a PM


----------



## mharris1

gonna have to try that. it sounds great


----------

